# RCI ongoing search fee.



## jc92869 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ohh RCI.  I love you but I hate you. 

So again frustrated with the penny pinching ways of RCI. this time in the form of the ongoing search and the obligatory  exchange fee that has to be paid upfront.

Has anyone found a way to automate searches outside of RCI's "ongoing searches"?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2015)

Most exchange companies do the same thing, including II.  It prevents frivolous requests.


----------



## jc92869 (Jan 16, 2015)

*I hear you but...*

this answer makes sense. It really does. but I still wish RCI (and other exchange companies) was a bit more reasonable in the  upfront cost. I'd say something like a $50  deposit would be more bearable. 




DeniseM said:


> Most exchange companies do the same thing, including II.  It prevents frivolous requests.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 16, 2015)

You only need to have one fee on your account to place as many searches as you'd like.  What's more, if you decide to cancel the search and not confirm an exchange, you get the fee back. In the meantime, it's not as though you are missing out on a ton of interest given current bond rates...


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 16, 2015)

I think ongoing searches are free for Platinum RCI members who place their searches via phone.


----------



## jc92869 (Jan 17, 2015)

*OK.*

interesting. I did not know this. 



bnoble said:


> You only need to have one fee on your account to place as many searches as you'd like.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 17, 2015)

*don't mind the fee...*

But do mind that nothing ever seems to match:annoyed:.  Most recent case in point an ongoing started 20 months out for NZ anywhere and 8 months later still nada.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 17, 2015)

The fee makes sense. What if you put down only a $50 deposit and then an exchange comes through and they try to put full the full charge only to find out that it won't go through. They hold up the possible exchange that could match someone else.

It really isn't penny pinching. They are making the same fee now or later. Sure, they get free use of your money, but they are providing you a service by performing an OGS.

Even it it was possible to automate searches without setting up an OGS. Your searches would still always happen after the OGS process ran the matches. So you would still be searching leftovers.


----------

